# LAPAROSCOPIC HELLER MYOTOMY, PARIAL dor FUNDOPLICATION



## laura_clffrd@yahoo.com (Dec 27, 2011)

My provider did a Laparoscopic Heller Myotomy, Partial DOR Fundoplication.....then an intraoperative endoscopy was done as well.... suggestions on where to start? 43279?


----------



## monatuccillo (Dec 27, 2011)

*Mona T. CPC-A*

Hi 
Laura if this is done at the hospital you need to find out what was the exact findings were and what was the definite procedure..so read the Dr's Report what was the definite Procedure? and the DX's are.
That will help you where to start and what to code first.


----------

